# Plywood Back Over Plaster Fireplace Wall



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

Purposely blank


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

*This post was moved to Buliding & Construction.*


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

*This post was moved to Buliding & Construction.*


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

You would have trouble building that fireplace where I live and work. 
Only non-combustible material within 18 inches above the firebox opening.
Also, non-combustibles hearth for, again, 18 inches out from the firebox.


----------



## sore thumb (Mar 31, 2013)

POST CLOSED. It has been moved as stated above.


----------

